# Windows Vista SP1 Install Troubleshooting



## Snipe343 (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay I got these from customer service from Microsoft, I'm going to post them here, so people don't need to go through that, or for those who can't.


I did all of these except the last one, I just reinstalled Vista because i was having another error, but the last one probably would have fix it

Good luck on fixing yours, if anyone is having trouble

(I don't think anyone has posted anything pertaining to this)
*1-----------------------------------------------------*
Things to Know Before You Download Windows Vista SP1

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsvista/bb968895.aspx

Installing SP1 requires a minimum of 5 GB free disk space on the Windows partition. The recommended free disk space is as follows:

• 7 GB Recommended for 32-bit Windows Vista

• 12 GB Recommended for 64-bit Windows Vista

If your original system is an OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) version preinstalled in the computer, I recommend contacting the computer manufacturer before installing Windows Vista SP1. Please ask them if any of the software applications and hardware drivers need to be updated for Vista SP1. Otherwise, installing Vista SP1 may cause unexpected problems.

The installation may take more than 45 minutes, depending on the system. The system will reboot several times during the installation. Please do not turn off the power manually. If we are using a laptop, please connect it to the AC Power Adapter.

After that, I recommend downloading Windows Vista Service Pack 1 in Normal Mode and installing it in Clean Boot Mode. Please follow the steps below.

Step 1: Download Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Standalone Installer

===================================================

1. Download Windows Vista SP1 from the link below according to your System Type:

Windows Vista Service Pack 1 for Windows Vista 32-bit (Size: 434.5MB)

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4c056d4c34d/Windows6.0-KB936330-X86-wave0.exe

Windows Vista Service Pack 1 for Windows Vista 64-bit (Size: 726.5MB)

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...c1f58727b8b/Windows6.0-KB936330-X64-wave0.exe

2. Please save it on the Desktop.

Step 2: Install Windows Vista SP1 in Clean Boot mode

========================================

Please disable all startup items and third party services when booting to avoid conflict when installing Vista SP1:

1. Click "Start", type: MSCONFIG in the search box and press Enter.

Note: Please click "Continue" if the "User Account Control" window pops up.

2. Click "Services", check the "Hide All Microsoft Services" box and click "Disable All" (if it is not gray).

3. Click "Startup", click "Disable All" and click "OK".

Note: Temporarily disabling the Startup Group only prevents the startup programs from loading at startup. This shouldn't affect the system or other programs. We can manually run these programs later.

4. Please double click the downloaded Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Standalone Installer and follow the instructions to install Windows Vista SP1.

To restore the computer to use a Normal Startup, repeat step 1 above. Then click "Normal Startup" on the General tab, click "OK", and then restart the computer.

*2---------------------------------------------------------------------*

Step 1: Manually install and run CheckSUR

========================

1. Click "Start", click "All Programs", click "Accessories", right-click "Command Prompt", and then click "Run as administrator". 

2. In the User Account Control dialog box, click "Continue". 

3. Input the following commands in the DOS Prompt window and press ENTER at the end of each line:

REG   ADD   HKLM\COMPONENTS   /V   STORECORRUPTTIMESTAMP   /T   REG_SZ   /D   "0"   /F

REG   DELETE    HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\CHECKSUR\

Note: You can copy the above commands, right click in the opened command window, and then choose Paste. Press ENTER and you will receive a message "The operation completed successfully". You may receive an error message indicating that the related registry key does not exist. Please continue to perform the remaining steps.

4. Please download and run CheckSUR tool from the link below according to your System Type:

CheckSUR tool for Windows Vista 32-bit

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...9327-1dba0b43ccd1/Windows6.0-KB947821-x86.msu

CheckSUR tool for Windows Vista 64-bit

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...aac7-2db2003972d5/Windows6.0-KB947821-x64.msu

5. Double click on the downloaded file to run the CheckSUR tool and restart the computer to check the results.

If we can install this hotfix, please continue to reinstall Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1).

If the error code persists, to resolve this issue, we need Windows Vista Installation Disk to repair Windows. Please be assured that this solution is the most efficient way to resolve this Windows Update issue.

*3----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Step 2: In-Place Upgrade

================

Note: After performing In-Place Upgrade, your personal data and installed programs usually will not be removed but we may need to run Windows Update to install all the available updates for your system to update these system files to the current version. You can back up personal files in case of unexpected issue. This troubleshooting process is time consuming. Your patience is highly appreciated.

If you would like to perform the In-place Upgrade, let’s refer to the following steps.

1. Start the computer by using the current Operating System.

2. Insert the Windows Vista DVD in the computer's DVD drive.

3. Use one of the following procedures, as appropriate:



• If Windows automatically detects the DVD, the Install now screen appears. Click Install now.

• If Windows does not automatically detect the DVD, follow these steps:



a. Click Start, click Run, type Drive:\setup.exe, and then click OK.



Note Drive is the drive letter of the computer's DVD drive.

b. Click Install now.



4. When you reach the "Which type of installation do you want?" screen, click Upgrade to upgrade the current operating system to Windows Vista.

*
4---------------------------------------------------------------*

1. Back up your personal files, format and reinstall


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 5, 2008)

I had no problems just running the update that I downloaded from TechNet. SP1 installed fine.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ thats good then, this only happens to some people not all


----------



## newconroer (May 18, 2008)

Yet these steps have really nothing to do with the internal errors people are reporting from all over.


It just simply fails for some and not for others whether they have the pre-requisites or not.

I have one system that has had all Vista prior "Windows Updates," and I pass all these 'tests,' and yet it still fails.

Then I have another system with a slimmed Vista, never done any updates, except the GPU - RAM hotifx, and it works fine.


I'm about to scrap the whole idea for SP1 on the other system because it doesn't seem to be giving any improvements.


----------



## novacheck (May 18, 2008)

It failed for me.  I tried 3 different times, and even reinstalled windows, then tried to update.  But, I figured out my problem.  I was using Vlite to minimize my Vista install disc size, and to get rid of programs I was never going to use.  Come to find out, if you use that program to remove ANY files, even just MS Paint, you will get an error.  I tried and tried to get it to install, and even went back and forth with MS Customer Support.  So, I reinstalled Vista with my original install disc, and then tried to update to SP1, it worked on the first try.  Just something to keep in mind.


This is an old post that I had, maybe something to help.  At the time, I had it fixed with a slipstream install, but that ended up being the wrong idea.  So, don't follow that part of the advice.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56626


----------



## newconroer (May 18, 2008)

I thought about that...but I got my slimdown to work.

Who knows..


----------



## francis511 (May 18, 2008)

If you`re having an "access denied " error ,there`s a fix that works on the microsoft site.


----------

